# What made Snowy go?



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy: "So you fink you can guess?"









One of my verrrrry favorite mysteries  The little creature left.

>>>video<<<

I will be away for a very short time on an extreme fun adventure :chili: sure excited to the MAX for this - In time like these, I am thankful for the National Day :HistericalSmiley: gotta love days off - I got everything set; already counting the remaining hours here. 

The thing is though, I wont be around on THE perfect day to write more about the above mystery. 

Once I return, I will write the reason behind this. 
But, what *made* him go like that? what was going on? Anyone would want to take a guess?

Until then, enjoy the vid and the picture of my dog who sooo reminds me of a stuffed toy there :tender: He looks like a grinning stuffed toy, I should add - such a Goofball :wub: 

hugs

Kat


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

was Snowy running to a new sibling?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmmm...the last time I saw Snowy running TOWARDS something....as if to FIND something or someONE...was when you got Crystal. I'm guessing Snowy and Crystal are getting a new brother or sister. And I wouldn't be surprised if by chance this new sibling was not a Maltese. Course I wouldn't be surprised it it was a Maltese either.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Hmmm...the last time I saw Snowy running TOWARDS something....as if to FIND something or someONE...was when you got Crystal. I'm guessing Snowy and Crystal are getting a new brother or sister. And I wouldn't be surprised if by chance this new sibling was not a Maltese. Course I wouldn't be surprised it it was a Maltese either.


 
Yep, maybe a papillion?? Can't wait to find out!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

A Havanese, perhaps - - - we'll see! 

I LOVE the Havanese, that's why it's my guess!

I also, have to say - that I LOVE him, he's so SMART!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Johita said:


> Yep, maybe a papillion?? Can't wait to find out!


I hope a papillon!!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice video of sweet Snowy, Kat! 

Whatever he's waiting for ...! It must be something very exciting for sure! 
As you mentioned recently, I agree with the other's, is it a new puppy in your home? I'm so excited!!! 

On your poll I've voted for a Shi Tzu because I love that breed beside the maltese so much! 

Can't wait to know more about it ...! :w00t:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh I so loved your Video Kat. Snowy is a really good confident jumper, down the steps over that flowers. Good for him. He is such a cutie.

Yes I too think it is for a new little buddy  Maybe a papillion, you seemed to be leaning that way.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Now I'm going a different route here. Judging from the Pirates of the Caribbean Music, I think Snowy's looking for Johnny Depp so he can co-star in the next film. :chili::chili: See, he was also at the water.:thumbsup: As they say, "His ship's come in." :HistericalSmiley: 
If not, maybe he's chasing a certain Kat? OR is he on his way to see Tyler for a super NYC adventure?.:cheer: I vote for that one!!! We'll have to stay tuned.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I sure hope you enjoy your adventure!!! The video was fantastic, loved everthing about it. Snowy sure is a leaper!!! How do you keep up with him.:blink: Well if it's a new member I say it's another Malt!! Oh I can't wait to find out, the suspense is going to kill me.:smpullhair:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Kat, what a great video!!! Geez, he defintely looks like he is running towards something...or someone. In either case he looks so darn cute!!!!! Love the video of the Mystery Maltese


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Kat,

Would you hurry back please, and fill us all in - I am just now starting to sleep again, good grief! 

((Hugs))


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Love the video Kat! Your video editing skills are amazing, you are truly so talented!!  What is Snowy running to? Do tell! It's killing me in excitement!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

My guess he is running to find a new puppy ---hmmm seems I remember something about Germany...are you off to Germany and bringing someone home ?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm guessing a new puppy as well!!! Can't wait for the 'to be continued" to be continued :thumbsup:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Snowy is just a darling :wub: He looks sooo adorable in this!! And your video editing skills never fail to amaze me!!  

Is it a new puppy??!! So excited to find out!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

A new :wub::wub: PUPPY :wub::wub:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I think Snowy was running toward Crystal! 

Oh, and I see those paw prints in the sand ahead of Snowy's.:yes: 

Hugs and Love from me and Snowball


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oooooorrrrr are you jumping out of planes again Kat and Snowy is trying to clear the area for your safe landing??


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I too am thinking of a new puppy!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a fun video,I watched the others too,the bad hair cut one,tell Snowy mine can relate!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh I would be so excited if it was a new puppy.

I am not sure I can wait to find out what he is running to/from.

He is such a gorgeous little man.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh why why do you torture us sooo....Snowy is looking for Crystal, no wait too obvious, grinning for a treat....no...but alas I think its in the stars...oh tell me Crystal ball...I see a new puppy in your future.... :chili:

Have a great trip and don't worry about us....waiting....waiting.....:Waiting: Stop hogging all the popcorn....Snowy and Crystal


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:wub:Oh Kat, how adorable is your Snowy in that video?! 

He is one handsome little man!! :wub: He is so athletic!! I love it!!

Hmmmmmm....I say, he is looking for his new sibling like others have said...:thumbsup:

Can't wait to find out!!! Hope you have a great National Day!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What a fantastic video of our sweet Snowy! I just adore that sweet boy.:wub: 

"To be continued?" Ah, c'mon.. I'm on pins and needles here. I have no idea what he is looking for.. I just hope he finds it soon so I can see what it is!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I took some clips and would loooooove to give you the answer and reason behind this in a video which I am currently working on (evening time where I am). You will see it tonight, your time (tomorrow morning, my time) 
I know, I know, I am a tease:smtease::HistericalSmiley: 

hugs
Kat


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Hurry Kat!!
opcorn:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Johita said:


> Oooooorrrrr are you jumping out of planes again Kat


*Kat whispers* psst Edith, I would love to sky-dive anytime in the future in the U.S. Let's keep this as a secret between the two of us - shh! Don't tell the rest.
I heard that there might also be another person in the US who might also be interested in doing something similar. She has a maltese boy named Aolani :wub: a very cute one who I would loooove to shower with kisses:wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What an adorable pic - big toothy grin!!!   Can't believe yer mommy is being so cruel and makin us wait tho....


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Kat!! But I wanna know now!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kat I am hoping Snowy is trying to find his way to the good ol USA:chili:
but my gut says Snowy and Crystal have a new sibling:wub:


*WAITINGopcorn::happy:opcorn:*


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Kat, it's already morning here!! 9:30 on the west coast and noon on the east coast, where is the answer?? the suspense....:dothewave:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> *Kat whispers* psst Edith, I would love to sky-dive anytime in the future in the U.S. Let's keep this as a secret between the two of us - shh! Don't tell the rest.
> I heard that there might also be another person in the US who might also be interested in doing something similar. She has a maltese boy named Aolani :wub: a very cute one who I would loooove to shower with kisses:wub:


*Edith whispers back* I think I know exaclty who you are talking about Kat and I'm pretty sure that she would be down to jump out of a plane with you anywhere in the world. Aolani thinks it's a good idea if you guys wear matching sneakers to throw everyone off :thumbsup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

yeagerbum said:


> Kat, it's already morning here!! 9:30 on the west coast and noon on the east coast, where is the answer?? the suspense....:dothewave:


she means tomorrow morning! :thumbsup:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Orla said:


> she means tomorrow morning! :thumbsup:


Oh, okay!! Silly me hehe
:ThankYou::hat:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

yeagerbum said:


> Oh, okay!! Silly me hehe
> :ThankYou::hat:


well, from the little I know about time-zones:blush:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

yeagerbum said:


> Kat, it's already morning here!! 9:30 on the west coast and noon on the east coast, where is the answer?? the suspense....:dothewave:





Orla said:


> she means tomorrow morning! :thumbsup:





yeagerbum said:


> Oh, okay!! Silly me hehe
> :ThankYou::hat:


When it is evening time here where I am, it is morning time where you are, Sarah, of the same day. I am ahead in time, so tomorrow comes first here. Normally, when people are ZzZzZzZzing where I am late at night, it is still early/late afternoon, the previous day where you are. 

Now between Orla and I, I am 4 hours ahead in time. 

I I think I wasn't clear on the time zone thingy :HistericalSmiley:
I had California in mind when I gave the today/tomorrow evening/morning because that was the first State I visited.

awwh but Orla got me (tomorrow morning my time...today evening U.S. / California time is what I meant when I typed) - when I am half asleep, I don't get things straight :HistericalSmiley: thanks for explaining, Orla :thumbsup: I am a little late on what I planned though. the video is being uploaded to Youtube as I am typing this. Gosh and taking forever. I didn't complete it like planned (last night to upload and share this morning) - I went to bed then had other things to do, but a couple of hours passed already since I clicked on "upload" to the video in Youtube. My Youtube screen tells me that there are 167 minutes left :w00t:!!!!!!! 
let's just wait for it before I start blabbing/typling! 


hugs
Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

123 minutes left  Gee that is a whole TWO hours. I think I am leaving my PC for a while.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Special maltese girl!? :w00t:

Now, is that Crystal........or a new malt!? :w00t:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Orla said:


> Special maltese girl!? :w00t:
> 
> Now, is that Crystal........or a new malt!? :w00t:


I left the title without rubbing it out in photoshop after I resized the screen capture picture as a hint 

I did erase the video description though :smtease: :HistericalSmiley: you will find out in 50 more minutes


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

*waiting not so patiently*


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

:Waiting:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

OMG, the suspense is KILLING me!!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

heartmadeforyou said:


> OMG, the suspense is KILLING me!!!!


same here!!!!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

OK - I have to go, Orla, you're in charge!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> OK - I have to go, Orla, you're in charge!


I won't let you down!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*One Special Maltese Girl..*






...turned 4 years old in 2 December, 2010. 
She was pre-introduced to the Internet World as a mystery. No one knew about her to be joining our lives; not even Kat who only knew about her a week before seeing her. 
"Secret" was one of the puppy name suggestions that was suggested by some online pals because of this story. Long story short, Crystal was the one who picked her name by looking at me only when I called out "Crystal" out of the other names that I called out loud to test for her. 
As I think about it, I think that Secret does fit her as well. When you meet her and spend sometimes with her in the first period for the first time, you don't get to know much about her well. She isn't as expressive as Snowy, my boy maltese, for a first timer. 
However, once you get to know her, you get to see her personality shines:wub: 
she is the whole definitions of Loyalty, sweetness, love, joy, cuddles and kisses. Her mischievous acts are there too - don't be fooled by the halo that your imagination pictures on her head when you get to know her well and see how very well mannered she is. She does get her times. She learned and is still learning A LOT from monster Snowy, but deep inside, she still has her own acts - a very special maltese girl who will not mind sitting there next to you without moving for -- forever, if you wanted to.
I look at the second and third birthdays of hers and go to thinking that they ALWAYS fall on a holiday...Her birthday and the National day carry the exact same day and month! I wasn't there with Crystal on her 4th birthday, but I plan a beach day for her with some *human friends* and of course Snowy monster the following weekend. I think she will love it. 

Now, with the 3rd puppy guesses? you guys, you were quicker than my time to get him. 

That mystery video was made specially for my special Crystal:wub: I know that many know that; to get the reason to why I am bringing up the video again was the tricky part :HistericalSmiley: but thanks for trying  :aktion033: 

hey I also got some guesses that said "Snowy is looking for Crystal" from a couple of you :w00t:

I took the new clips of the new video yesterday afternoon. This video isn't enough to show how special she is to me :wub:

I hope the video will work fine. It took WAY SO LONG to be uploaded in youtube. 

Enjoy watching 
hugs
Kat


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday Crystal!!!!

That video was great, Kat!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Orla said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Crystal!!!!
> 
> That video was great, Kat!!!


Thanks Orla..also thanks for being patient lol 

I wonder if there is a way I can edit the title of the main thread to add [update post#48] next to "What made Snowy go"  I don't think it is possible anymore. Oh well, hope some wont miss ^_^


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Snowy and Crystal are very special pups. I love the videos that you share. It seems they are not afraid of anything. 
Happy Birthday Crystal!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:Happy Birthday, Crystal:cheer: I loved the video so much. Crystal and Snowy are really soulmates.:heart: I just loved the shots of her as a little puppy, playing with Snowy. :wub::wub:You are so lucky to all have each other. Truly meant to be. And this was a good mystery, Kat.:chili::chili: I still think that Snowy was chasing Crystal WHO WAS CHASING JOHNNY DEPP. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: You know how girls swoon for a favorite pirate Hope that your delayed celebration with Crystal is special and fun. BTW, I got such a kick out of Crystal talking and Romeo looking at the party hat as if to say, "Isn't this thing a cat toy? I think it should be mine.":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CRYSTAL!!!!

Kat you have to very special fluffs..As usual the video was fantastic!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww Kat, what a lovely tribute to your Crystal for her birthday. I loved it :biggrin: funny but that was my first thought, given she wasn't with Snowy. Love the voice overs LOL.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

*Happy Birthday, Crystal!!! You are indeed a special little girl!!!!  *


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Crystal barks her "Fank You" for your birthday wishes



cyndrae said:


> Snowy and Crystal are very special pups. I love the videos that you share. It seems they are not afraid of anything.
> Happy Birthday Crystal!!


oh they sure are very special to me :wub: I enjoy watching them. I am glad that you enjoy watching them too:grouphug:



Snowbody said:


> I still think that Snowy was chasing Crystal WHO WAS CHASING JOHNNY DEPP. BTW, I got such a kick out of Crystal talking and Romeo looking at the party hat as if to say, "Isn't this thing a cat toy? I think it should be mine.":HistericalSmiley:


haha Sue - I tell you, no pirate is cooler than Captain Jack Sparrow B) 
Johnny Depp cracked me up in that movie. Too bad that Crystal is trapped with Snowy :HistericalSmiley: I guess that she did try, but Snowy was quick at finding her instead :HistericalSmiley:

LOL Crystal needs to keep her human language for a while until I teach her to bark in command.

Romeo lives in his own world sometimes :smrofl: but he sure is also special :wub: 



mary-anderson said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CRYSTAL!!!!
> 
> Kat you have to very special fluffs..As usual the video was fantastic!!!


Glad that you liked it, Mary (hugs)
by the way, Snowy ALWAYS skips the last two steps of the stairs that you saw in the video. I never understood why and never succeeded in teaching him not to when he is in the garden.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I had to watch it again Kat. I just love this video and I also forgot to mention in my post on FB that I liked Cyrstal's little walk too - she looked like a little ballerina


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Happy belated birthday Crystal...my namesake. I know your mommy named you after me...even if she says that's not the real story. Looks like you had a great party. I watched it with Callie and Jett on my lap and they were riveted! 

Great video Kat!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Love the voice overs LOL.


:HistericalSmiley: I am getting PMs (in youtube) asking me how can Crystal speaks...monster Crystal doesn't talk doggie language in her videos. For now, she is using another language :HistericalSmiley: 



maltlovereileen said:


> *You are indeed a special little girl!!!!  *


"oh fank you so much, auntie Eileen" Crystal with her human language


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Johita said:


> I also forgot to mention in my post on FB that I liked Cyrstal's little walk too - she looked like a little ballerina


Unlike Snowy, she doesn't skip on the two hind legs :w00t: she moves the two legs little by little ... yes, I also agree, she can be a maltese ballerina :wub:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Happy belated birthday Crystal...my namesake. I know your mommy named you after me...even if she says that's not the real story. Looks like you had a great party. I watched it with Callie and Jett on my lap and they were riveted!


 :smrofl:

I normally don't give human names to fluffs. 

You sure are special :rockon: 

oh Crystal, i tell you, Crystal the maltese (with her human language) just told me that she is honored that the human who is also called Crystal is YOU. Maybe that is why she looked at me that morning that I settled in Crystal  
Crystal: "I can be auntie Cwystal's name-sake at anytime"

awwwh glad that you loved the video
hugs
Kat


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh Kat, I loved watching your video! You have two of the cutest and most well matched pups. What's not to love?:wub:
Happy Birthday beautiful sweet Crystal!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh Happy Belated Birthday Crystal.

That is such an adorable video...loved it...love your pups.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww, Happy Belated Birthday, Crystal!!! 
Loved the video as always!!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Those were so cute Kat!!! I dunno which one I liked better, Snowy looking for Crystal, or Crystal's b-day. I loved the part in the video where she "spoke" teehehehhe :wub:

Adorable!!! 
P.S. Happy Birthday to you Crystal!!! :heart:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Happy 4th Birthday 

 Crystal :wub:

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Kat,

The video made me cry! Happy tears - oh how I *love* watching your kidz.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Happy birthday, sweet Crystal! Bogie sends you puppy kisses.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy belated 4th birthday, sweet little Crystal! :heart:

arty::dothewave:arty::dothewave:

Loved watching your wonderful movie, as I always do!

You're such a sweetheart, Crystal! 

Alexandra and Ullana :flowers:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Know we're late but had to wish little Crystal a HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! LOVED, LOVED, LOVED! THE VIDEO!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Crystal thanks you all for the birthday wishes ... we are glad that you guys didn't miss the video even without having me to edit the title of the thread to add [Update] notification next to the main title :chili: 



njdrake said:


> What's not to love?


I think that it is just soooo sweet for the eyes to see how much they are bonded :wub: 

Sometimes, Crystal OVER-kisses snowy to the point that he needs to back away to breath :w00t: I am not surprised to see her do that because she does it to the humans and tiny creatures(when given the little chance with the little ones) too :HistericalSmiley:
It is funny that :
Snowy + tiny creatures (ex: guinea pigs) makes it more of a wolf and his prey. There is no chance I leave Snowy in the same room where I leave my guinea pigs out for 10-15 minutes - out of their houses.

Crystal + tiny creatures = showers of kisses :tender: she is just sooooooo sweet for words with her kisses.

Snowy saves the kisses to mommy, humans, Crystal and his puppy friends. BUT not tiny creatures. and even when he kisses, it is never OVER-kissing <-- that is Crystal's expertise lol




SugarBob62 said:


> I loved the part in the video where she "spoke" teehehehhe :wub:


People are just wondering how on earth can this maltese speak other than Woof talks :HistericalSmiley:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Know we're late but had to wish little Crystal a HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! LOVED, LOVED, LOVED! THE VIDEO!


awwwh no prob - glad to know that you didn't miss the video :smootch:
and super happy to know that you also loved it:chili:

hugs
Kat


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY CRYSTAL!!:cheer:

LOVE the video Kat:wub2:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday Crystal maybe your dog wish will be a new additon....arty:


----------

